# ZFS Dataset for Mysql



## fred974 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi,

It has been a while since I installed MariaDB on FreeBSD.
Could anyone please tell me what is the latest recommendation in term of the zfs dataset that needs to be created (recordsize and compression)?

I google search return nothing newer than 2 years old.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2021)

ZFSTuningGuide - FreeBSD Wiki
		


This gives a little more reasoning why certain settings need to be set: https://shatteredsilicon.net/blog/2020/06/05/mysql-mariadb-innodb-on-zfs/



fred974 said:


> I google search return nothing newer than 2 years old.


Nothing has changed in this respect.


----------

